# Le parole "quasi" italiane



## tristanei

Ciao.
 Non sono italiano, ma vorrei fare una piccola creazione dalle parole italiane. Mi serve per nome della mia azienda. Non voglio (per ora) aprirla in Italia ma mi piace il Vostro paese ed ho un po' di amici in Italia. In mio paese le parole "in ritmo italiano" trattiamo come calme e buone. Non so spiegare .

Ho fatto un po' delle proposte. Mi potreste dire quale parole (sotto :]) sono sbagliate e non possono esistere in Italia (oppure svegliano le negative emozioni). Potete mettere i punti (0-10) Usavo la combinazione di "in fondo" perche la mia azienda e' collegata con settore di informatica e se diciamo "info..." vedendo i prodotti, forse il sito, prima di che ci penso e' "informatyka" (informatica). Quindi.. Ma non ridere vi prego .

1) *infondo*.domain
2) *in-fondo*.domain 
3) *infondia*.domain
4) *infondix*.domain
5) *infuturo*.domain

Non funziona cosi' che scelgo qualcosa sicuramente, ma vorrei essere piu' vicino delle voste opinioni. Forse per voi questi nomi sono orribile, non so, in mio paese penso che funzionano . Magari mi date l'altre proposte! 

Grazie per aiuto.
Saluti per tutti gl'italiani 
Greg,


----------



## daniele712

tristanei said:


> Ciao.
> Non sono italiano, ma vorrei fare una piccola creazione dalle parole italiane. Mi serve per nome della mia azienda. Non voglio (per ora) aprirla in Italia ma mi piace il Vostro paese ed ho un po' di amici in Italia. In mio paese le parole "in ritmo italiano" trattiamo come calme e buone. Non so spiegare .
> 
> Ho fatto un po' delle proposte. Mi potreste dire quale parole (sotto :]) sono sbagliate e non possono esistere in Italia (oppure svegliano le negative emozioni). Potete mettere i punti (0-10) Usavo la combinazione di "in fondo" perche la mia azienda e' collegata con settore di informatica e se diciamo "info..." vedendo i prodotti, forse il sito, prima di che ci penso e' "informatyka" (informatica). Quindi.. Ma non ridere vi prego .
> 
> 1) *infondo*.domain
> 2) *in-fondo*.domain
> 3) *infondia*.domain
> 4) *infondix*.domain
> 5) *infuturo*.domain
> 
> Non funziona cosi' che scelgo qualcosa sicuramente, ma vorrei essere piu' vicino delle voste opinioni. Forse per voi questi nomi sono orribile, non so, in mio paese penso che funzionano . Magari mi date l'altre proposte!
> 
> Grazie per aiuto.
> Saluti per tutti gl'italiani
> Greg,


Delle parole che hai inserito in ordine di preferenza scelgo:
infondo (vuol dire nel punto più basso o presente del verbo infondere)
infondia(anche se non vuol dir nulla)
in-fondo(lo stesso che per 'infondo')
infuturo(mi sembra che sia fuori argomento)

Ti consiglierei 'Infotecnica'  (info-tecnica)  che dà l'idea un negozio di informatica o di un centro di sviluppo informatico(tecnica è abbastanza diffuso nei nomi delle attività commerciali sopratutto in parole composte) .
In alternativa ' Infocentro'

Ciao


----------



## fiorilù

daniele712 said:


> Delle parole che hai inserito in ordine di preferenza scelgo:
> infondo (vuol dire nel punto più basso o presente del verbo infondere)
> infondia(anche se non vuol dir nulla)
> in-fondo(lo stesso che per 'infondo')
> infuturo(mi sembra che sia fuori argomento)
> 
> Ti consiglierei 'Infotecnica' (info-tecnica) che dà l'idea un negozio di informatica o di un centro di sviluppo informatico(tecnica è abbastanza diffuso nei nomi delle attività commerciali sopratutto in parole composte) .
> In alternativa ' Infocentro'
> 
> Ciao


 

Ciao Greg,
infondo e in-fondo li escluderei
a me piace molto infondia - anche se non ha senso

Buona fortuna!


----------



## tristanei

Grazie 
Forse facciamo d'accordo tutti tre .
Mi piace anche infondia, ma sicuramente ci sara' il nome per azienda in Polonia. Se dovrei presentare la mia azienda polacca in Italia penso, che questo nome anche puo' funzionare.

Ma se avro' corraggio ed i soldi aprirendo una sede in Italia meglio uso il nome tipo infotecnica, e' piu' popolare e meglio mentre il vero nome non e' conosciuto.

1 .(Si dice: "mentre ..." per esempio "mentre quando", o solo "mentre")?
2. Sconosciuto = non conosciuto?

Grazie!
Ciao, saluti
Greg


----------



## fiorilù

tristanei said:


> Grazie
> Forse facciamo d'accordo tutti tre .
> Mi piace anche infondia, ma sicuramente ci sara' il nome per azienda in Polonia. Se dovrei presentare la mia azienda polacca in Italia penso, che questo nome anche puo' funzionare.
> 
> Ma se avro' corraggio ed i soldi aprirendo una sede in Italia meglio uso il nome tipo infotecnica, e' piu' popolare e meglio mentre il vero nome non e' conosciuto.
> 
> 1 .(Si dice: "mentre ..." per esempio "mentre quando", o solo "mentre")?
> 2. Sconosciuto = non conosciuto?
> 
> Ciao Greg,
> 
> 1. solo mentre - Mentre quando non è usato in questo senso(si dice:
> quando gioco sono contenta, mentre quando  devo studiare sono triste
> 2  sconosciuto = non conosciuto
> 
> saluti
> fiorilu


----------



## tristanei

yh, grazie
si deve tenere sacco di memoria per studiare italiano


----------



## claudine2006

tristanei said:


> Grazie
> Forse facciamo d'accordo tutti e tre .
> Mi piace anche infondia, ma sicuramente ci sarà già questo nome per un'azienda  in Polonia. Se dovessi presentare la mia azienda polacca in Italia penso che anche questo nome possa funzionare.
> 
> Ma se avrò corraggio ed i soldi necessari ad aprire una sede in Italia userò un nome come infotecnica, sarebbe meglio perchè è più popolare, mentre il vero nome non e' conosciuto.
> 
> 1 .(Si dice: "mentre ..." per esempio "mentre quando", o solo "mentre")?
> 2. Sconosciuto = non conosciuto?
> 
> Grazie!
> Ciao, saluti
> Greg


 


tristanei said:


> yh, grazie
> si deve avere sacco di memoria per studiare italiano


 
1. A Praga i prezzi sono abbastanza contenuti, mentre, quando sono stato a Venezia, ho speso molto di più.
2. Sconosciuto = non conosciuto


----------



## tristanei

grazie 
il problema e' che ho capito tutti i regoli ma non ricordo di usare


----------



## claudine2006

tristanei said:


> Grazie
> il problema è che ho capito tutte le regole ma non mi ricordo di usarle


Non ti preoccupare, vedrai che migliorerai rapidamente.


----------



## fiorilù

tristanei said:


> grazie
> il problema e' che ho capito tutti i regoli ma non ricordo di usare


 

Ciao Greg

utilizzando questo forum possiamo tutti imparare  e migliorare...ci va pazienza e tempo...


----------



## tristanei

em non sono preoccupato  meglio sbagliare qua di nella vita.


----------



## claudine2006

tristanei said:


> Ehm, non sono preoccupato  meglio sbagliare qua che nella vita.


----------



## tristanei

grazie, oggi sceglieró il nome. saluti


----------



## claudine2006

tristanei said:


> Grazie, oggi sceglieró il nome. Saluti.


In bocca al lupo!


----------



## fiorilù

tristanei said:


> grazie, oggi sceglieró il nome. saluti


 

ciao tristanei. Facci sapere il nome che hai scelto e... in bocca al lupo


----------



## Frenko

> Grazie, oggi sceglierò il nome. Saluti.


----------



## tristanei

Non ho questo segno purtroppo.


----------



## Frenko

Puoi scriverlo digitando 149 sul tastierino numerico mentre tieni premuto il tasto "alt" (alt+149) 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## tristanei

Purtroppo no  Scrivo di hmm.. altro tipo di calcolatore. Non ho un bottone ALT ed altri speciali per esempio, questo calcolatrice era configurato non per usare internet, ne Windows, ne altri sistemi popolari. Certamente potrei usare la matrice di segni ma sono un po' pigro . Scusate. Ma grazie di soluzione. La prossima volta proverò con ò.

Greg


----------



## Frenko

tristanei said:


> Purtroppo no  Scrivo di hmm.. altro tipo di calcolatore. Non ho un bottone ALT ed altri speciali per esempio, questo calcolatrice era configurato non per usare internet, ne Windows, ne altri sistemi popolari. Certamente potrei usare la matrice di segni ma sono un po' pigro . Scusate. Ma grazie di soluzione. La prossima volta proverò con ò.
> 
> Greg


Ops!
Capisco Greg, comunque prego 

Francesco


----------

